# connexion mail wanadoo impossible



## geplu (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Hier Mail s'est gelé de façon inattendue autant qu'incompréhensible sur mon MacBook Air (sous 10.8.5) qui a un an. Pour m'en sortir j'ai fait escape, mais depuis impossible de recevoir quoi que ce soit : le certificat semble invalide, et le mot de passe n'est plus reconnu. Que faire ?...
J'ai essayé d'installer Maverick pour voir si ça arrangerai les choses, mais ça n'a rien changé, le problème reste identique...


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2013)

wanadoo a été remplacé par orange depuis pas mal de temps déjà. Peut-être que les serveurs wanadoo ne sont cette fois plus accessibles du tout!

Tu devrais modifier tes réglages dans Mail pour remplacer partout wanadoo par orange (que ce soit pour le serveur smtp ou le serveur pop)


----------



## geplu (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Rémy, et merci de ta réponse.
J'ai bien sur déjà essayé ça, et ça marche pas... D'ailleurs l'adresse mail en question est en wanadoo et non en orange. Et depuis l'an dernier je suis passé chez Free. Le smtp est donc Free, mais le Pop était resté wanadoo et ça marchait très bien. Un autre compte wanadoo fonctionne d'ailleurs très bien sur un autre Mac.
D'après ce que m'a dit un message, c'est le certificat qui n'est plus reconnu, la machine me disant que celui-ci ne répondant plus, elle ne peut plus garantir que le serveur soit wanadoo.
Et je ne sais ni comment rétablir le lien, ni contourner le problème... :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2013)

tester sur une autre session  du mac

et si ca passe faudra virer le fichier reglages Mail voire d'autres nettoyages session 1  pour en mettre un neuf


----------



## edd72 (28 Octobre 2013)

Les adresses Wanadoo étaient liées à un abonnement internet.
Tu dis être, à présent chez Free, es-tu sûr que la boite mail Wanadoo existe encore?

Peux-tu t'y connecter par le Webmail?
http://webmail22.orange.fr/webmail/fr_FR/index.html

(et puis le pop.wanadoo.fr semble KO si on le ping -le smtp.wanadoo.fr est OK-)


----------



## geplu (28 Octobre 2013)

Oui, j'ai vérifié, le compte est toujours actif, et c'est d'ailleurs grâce à cela que je peux depuis hier visualiser les mails entrants !
Et c'est parce que je savais être encore actif que j'ai gardé le pop en wanadoo (même si effectivement il faudra sans doute le passer en orange, mais le smtp est mis sur free...
Car si je n'ai plus de livebox mais une freebox, j'ai toujours un compte orange pour un portable.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Octobre 2013)

J'ai sans aucun problème mon compte wanadoo, mais j'y accède en imap, peut-être ont-ils supprimé le pop.


----------



## geplu (28 Octobre 2013)

non. J'ai un autre compte wanadoo sur un autre Mac, configuré pareil en pop et il continue de très bien marcher.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2013)

plusieurs choses
tu n'as pas donné ta réponse es test deuxieme session

et rappel
en theorie c'est smtp authentifié SSL et port 465


----------



## geplu (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Pascal
J'ai effectivement tenté de recréer cette boîte sur mon autre mac.
Exactement le même problème. Que ce soit en Pop ou en Imap, refus de reconnaitre la création et le mot de passe. Par défaut Mail me propose à la création le port 993, puis bascule sur le 465, mais ça ne passe pas...
Pourquoi ?...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2013)

je ne parlais pas d'un autre mac dont on ne sait rien ( pas forcement branché même FAI, m mêmes réglages de connexion ou firewall  etc)

mais d'une session sur ton mac

et indique ton OS !
et reglage de connexion ( wifi , ethernet)

casent le cafouillage reglage de reseau ou mauvais smtp( ou mal réglé)

voir chez free l'aide en ligne
http://www.free.fr/assistance/2356.html


----------



## geplu (29 Octobre 2013)

Bon. J'ai créé une session exprès sur le macbook (il n'y en avait qu'une!).
Dans cette session je suis venu re-créer l'adresse mail absolument identique : même nom, même mot de passe, avec le serveur en pop.wanadoo.fr, puis en pop.orange.fr, puis en impa.orange.fr, rien ne passe.
Quand j'ai essayé le premier en wanadoo, il m'a dit que "le certificat d'accès à ce serveur est invalide (discordance de nom d'hôtes)"
Il y avait une option qui proposait de "toujours se fier à pop.orange.fr" lors de la connexion à pop.wanadoo. J'ai accepté, ça n'a rien changé.
Par défaut à la création Mail me propose le port 993. J'ai essayé aussi avec le port 465, ça ne change rien. J'ai essayé avec et sans SSL, rien non plus.
le port smtp est free, et lui marche, je peux envoyer des mails.
Je comprends pas...
Le Mac vient d'être passé à 10.9. Il est connecté en wi-fi à une Freebox, Bluetooth et Pont Thunderbolt (?) ne sont pas activés.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2013)

aaaah mavericks
peut etre que wanamoo ( norange)  a des certificats non compatibles mavericks
wanamoo norange n'ont pas la réputation d'etre des ultra réactifs
( p'tete même qu'ils savent pas que mavericks est sorti)
ce serait éonnant mais possible
idem pour free


----------



## geplu (29 Octobre 2013)

non, j'avais ce problème, et j'ai eu ce message pour la première fois, avant-hier alors que j'étais toujours sous 10.8.9.
Et c'est l'apparition tout d'un coup de ce message "le certificat d'accès à ce serveur est invalide" qui signe le début de mes misères.
Avant c'était configuré tout wanadoo et ça passait sans souci...
J'ai essayé de passer à Maverick pour voir si le nouvel OS et le nouveau Mail solutionnerait le problème, mais ne change rien non plus.
Je sais plus que faire.


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2013)

As-tu essayé d'éteindre et rallumer ta freebox?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2013)

aaah vla encore autre chose
(t'aurais pu le dire dans un descriptif au depart)
donc pas lié à mavericks
mais lié -du moins en partie -à une affaire de certificat

et le texte "(discordance de nom d'hôtes)" laisserait penser que y a
soit une erreur dans l'intitulé ou choix de serveur

soit serveur indisponible
ce que edd72 a remarqué  hier du moins concernant pop.wanadoo.fr


----------



## geplu (29 Octobre 2013)

Je viens d'essayer de rallumer ma Freebox.
Toujours la même fenêtre "Mail ne parvient pas à se connecter au compte xxx@wanadoo.fr, saisissez le note de passe de l'utilisateur", et la question se re-pose en boucle, bien que je sois sûr du mot de passe. Le problème vient je pense de ce "certificat invalide" pour cause de "discordance de nom d'hôtes" qui n'existait pas avant-hier, le compte fonctionnant alors sans problème. 
Et concernant l'idée de edd72, je me suis connecté au webmail d'orange, je viens encore de le faire à l'instant, et j'y trouve tous mes mails entrant, jusqu'à ce jour 17h20 !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2013)

geplu a dit:


> J.
> Et concernant l'idée de edd72, je me suis connecté au webmail d'orange, je viens encore de le faire à l'instant, et j'y trouve tous mes mails entrant, jusqu'à ce jour 17h20 !


ce n'est pas lié
ce que tu as fait est aller sur site et compte par navigateur

ce que edd72 a fait c'est tout à fait autre chose
il a contacté le serveur pop wanadoo
serveur qui sert pour les transferts des messages de chez wanadoo  vers un ordi et son logiciel de messagerie
et il est HS

un ping -pinger-c'est  en gros " coucou y a quelqu'un? si oui répondez"


----------



## geplu (29 Octobre 2013)

Ah !
Effectivement je viens de vérifier sur l'autre mac, le mien, pour l'autre compte wanadoo qui fonctionne toujours (le mien. celui qui fonctionne plus, c'est celui de ma femme sur son macbook). il est effectivement réglé en pop.orange.fr. Pourtant quand j'applique ce réglage sur le compte wanadoo de ma femme qui ne reçoit plus (mais peut toujours expédier, par smtp.free), ça ne fonctionne toujours pas non plus...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2013)

avec tes facons de  narrer conter on va finir par y perdre son latin 
entre mac à toi , à ta femme , comptes à toi , à ta femme , reglages A B C D et le tout parfois évoqué mélangé dans une phrase....

selon la page officielle de norange
voilà les réglages à appliquer pour du wanadoo
configuration des serveurs sortants et entrants des principaux comptes mails - Assistance Orange

evidemment encore faut il que   le serveur réponde
(ou que le port  ne soit pas bloqué par un réglage quelconque)


----------



## geplu (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai tout essayé, pas moyen, toujours cette impossibilité de se connecter au compte.
Alors j'ai supprimé le compte et l'ai recréé, avec la même adresse mais en changeant seulement le mot de passe et ça marche !...
Problème résolu donc, ou plutôt contourné. 
Merci de vos conseils. 
Geplu.


----------

